# Flrm - further documents required - bank statements



## lap9 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi

I have received a letter for my wifes application. 

Wanting bank statements showing proof of income.

Ive already send in payslips?

Can i call someone to challenge this as her visa expires in 3 weeks?

Thanks


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

lap9 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received a letter for my wifes application.
> 
> ...


You are required to supply bank statements showing the matching deposits of your payslip amounts. You are very lucky that they actually asked you for these, as they could have just denied her visa and you would have lost your application fee.

Her current visa is in effect until you receive a decision about her current application. It doesn't matter if the expiration occurs.

Count your blessings and get official original copies of your matching bank statements to them ASAP.


----------



## lap9 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ah i see!... my mistake..
They have to be there by 5/4th.

Ordered today and wont get to me until next Saturday because of the easter weekend.

Going to be very close


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

lap9 said:


> Ah i see!... my mistake..
> They have to be there by 5/4th.
> 
> Ordered today and wont get to me until next Saturday because of the easter weekend.
> ...


Is there any way you could go to a local office and get them printed off and stamped? Did they notify you by email or post? I think if it is by email, you are allowed to scan items and email them back, but you'd want to check on that to be sure. They may have instructed you in your communication. You certainly want to take advantage of this opportunity as quickly as possible.

If nothing else, it would certainly be worth the extra money for a courier, if necessary. Good luck!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

lap9 said:


> Ah i see!... my mistake..
> They have to be there by 5/4th.
> 
> Ordered today and wont get to me until next Saturday because of the easter weekend.
> ...


On page 60 of the FLR (M) form it details what documents are required for financial proof and bank statements are listed.

So, I'd hold off on the challenge if I was you.


----------



## lap9 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.

Natwest are being awkward, they will inly print and certify 5 months worth of statements.

It came by recorded mail, posted 21st and arrived today.

Ive replied in writing thanking them for the opportunity to provide further information and told them i have requested original copies but due to the easter it may be tight.

I asked if they could grace me with an additional 2 days and said i would hand deliver them if needs be.

As a sideline to this i lodged a complaint with Natwest due to the complications it will cause if i dont get them to submit by 5th april, they are going to try and fast track it with confirmation tomorrow.

So as it stands:

Ive confirmed i have started to source the info.

Explained the 2 weeks period over easter becomes very tight and that i will do everything i can to get the documents to them.

Asked if there is a possibility for an additional 2 day due to easter.

Should hopefully have the statements by 1st of april and have them in the post to be delivered before the 5th.

Thank you again.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Sheesh, why would you lodge a complaint with Natwest because of a problem caused totally by YOU.

Since you are asking NatWest to produce documents within a very short period, I would have thought being really nice to them and explaining your situation in order to get some sympathy from them would have been the way to go - not sending in a complaint.

Flowers or a nice big Easter egg for the Natwest staff would have been more appropriate.


----------



## lap9 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ha,

Crawford, i was being nice... i offered to pay for first class post, pay for an appointment in branch do anything i could... then in the end i just said id have to complain as if i was in a different city id of been able to do it (certification of statements is managers discression)

It is my fault... guess ill be hoping for a bit of luck...

Its just a bad clash of dates, if it were not for the easter bank holiday, there would be enough time :sob:

Worst case scenario they arrive on the 5th ill have to drive to Sheffield!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Are you not able to print off your monthly statements as per your online account with the bank?

The following statement from the Appendix FM-SE says you can use these as long as they are stamped by the issuing bank:

_(2) electronic bank statements which are either accompanied by a letter from the bank on its headed stationery confirming that the documents are authentic or which bear the official stamp of the issuing bank on every page._

So why can't you print your statements and take them to local branch for stamping?


----------



## lap9 (Jan 20, 2015)

My local branch manager will not certify any document i take in because, i quote the manager " it may have been altered..."

He wouldn't let me pay for a meeting and use my online banking to print them in front of him and he said he can only generate 5 months of statements...

If i had of been in the last place i lived (i moved for work) the local branch printed and stamped 12 months for me

But its down to the discression of the bank, which was part of my complaint...

I tried being being nice and asking if they could help me, but they said no.

Wont stamp anything i take in and wont print out more than 5 months


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

lap9 said:


> My local branch manager will not certify any document i take in because, i quote the manager " it may have been altered..." He wouldn't let me pay for a meeting and use my online banking to print them in front of him and he said he can only generate 5 months of statements... If i had of been in the last place i lived (i moved for work) the local branch printed and stamped 12 months for me But its down to the discression of the bank, which was part of my complaint... I tried being being nice and asking if they could help me, but they said no. Wont stamp anything i take in and wont print out more than 5 months


Have you tried another branch?


----------



## lap9 (Jan 20, 2015)

There's only 1 natwest in aberdeen and ita now easter weekend


----------



## lap9 (Jan 20, 2015)

Having spoken to the complaints team, they told me "if i had spoken directly to them yesterday, i would of received them tuesday and because of conflicting information, they will make sure i receive them by the 30th"

Phew!!


----------

